# Coydogs...Nope, just Nope



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

This post is simply a supplement to an older post about coyotes: Coyotes responses to dogs in heat

Coyotes, wolves, and domestic dogs are closely related species and can breed and produce viable, fertile offspring. They are attracted to females in heat. Coyote breeding season is late December through early March. Moreover, coyotes can attack and kill even larger dogs such as a GSD. Coyotes are intelligent, and can easily climb most fences.

We live in a rural area with a very large coyote population. Most of the time, the coyotes are pretty much heard and not seen in our neighborhood. They are shy and tend to run unobserved at night.

Yesterday morning, I took Thena outside, and for the first time ever observed a beautiful male coyote standing immediately outside the fence looking at Thena. He saw me, and quite reluctantly and slowly crept into the wooded area behind the house. I did not allow Thena anywhere near him, but she definitely noticed his attentiveness. I did not see him again but based on Thena's behavior, I believe he is still hanging around hidden in the trees. 

Thena is NEVER outside unattended, which is the only reason I even observed the male coyote. Per veterinary recommendation, we are waiting one or two heat cycles prior to spaying. It is absolutely mandatory for us to never let Thena out of our sight when outside. There are far too many unwanted domestic dog puppies. No one needs to bring unwanted coydog puppies into the world.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

All good points.
We have a few (~5-7) that have become VERY bold and used to human interaction; trailing hikers, people with dogs on-leash. A few bite incidents, a few dogs attacked in their yards, a lot of cats taken.

Haze your local coyote population. Keep them wary.

Coincidentally, I bought some of this yesterday for my daughter when she runs. I prefer a shovel.





General PDP Template







www.canadiantire.ca


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

I generally look around the yard in the morning before I open the door and take the dogs out. In all those years I have never seen another animal in the yard except once. I did a double take at the incredibly cute, young, coyote sitting out back waiting for the dogs to come out and play. Then I chased it away. I know they are around because I found a stash of toys that had disappeared from the yard just beyond the yard in the woods and - of course - we hear them singing. I didn't know they could produce chupacabras but my shelter dogs are all neutered. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Is Thena in heat?


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Last early March when Nadja was in heat we had a bold male coyote start walking up to the house following the trail that we walked the day before, my guess is he smelled Nadja and knew she was in heat so followed the scent trail right to the house. He won’t be coming around anymore, we made sure of that.


----------



## Ringhram (Sep 4, 2021)

WNGD said:


> Coincidentally, I bought some of this yesterday for my daughter when she runs.


I think that (or something comparable) is going to be my next purchase. 


CactusWren said:


> Is Thena in heat?


Not yet, but she is seven months old and technically it could come at any time. Calculating from her mother's first heat, I am expecting it to be between February and May. However, she has puppy vaginitis, and the smell (ugh!) is apparently irresistible to male canidae. Our neighbors' neutered male taught us all about that...


----------

